# Sme Server 7.3



## planet_fox (30. Juni 2008)

Ich habe einen SME Server im Netzwerk als Gateway funktioniert tadelos nur nach ein paar stunden komme ich nicht mehr ins internet,
auf den dahinter liegenden router jedoch schon. Wenn ich das Netzwerk restarte zeigt er mir danach nur noch die interne netzwerkarte an.
woran kann das liegen in den logs finde ich bisher nichts. Oroxy habe ich schon deaktiviert.


----------

